# grain fed goat vs hay and pasture fed



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

grain fed or hay and pasture fed?

is there a diffrence in the taste in the meat?

what do you prefer? 
thanks


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

There could be depending upon the quality of the hay/pasture. Grain is mainly used to finish out a butcher animal. Meaning a month or so before they are set to be butchered, they get transitioned to grain. This is how most of the beef you buy from the store all tastes the same.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Depending on what part of the country the animal comes from it does taste different.

I prefer pasture/forage fed beef from the Big Island. I've had pasture fed beef (not grain finished) from other areas and it doesn't have the same flavor.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i dont eat beef so i do not know lol


----------

